# newbie saying hello from ft lauderdale fl



## eye love mac (Oct 20, 2008)

hello ladies and gentleman my name is myrella.. you can call me meegi.. im new to this thanks to kathy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 well i LOVE everything that has to do with make up since the age of 6 i started with playing with my moms face at 6.. ever since make up has been one thing i love.. but its now that i have the urge to go wild with and make it my life.. well hope to make some friends on here and im always willing to learn.. and listen to what anyone has to say hope to hear from yall soon

                                                            -meegi


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Meegi and


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey! Welcome to Specktra.. from another Ft Lauderdale gal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure you will love it here, its an awesome community and resource!


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 20, 2008)

Meegie! I'm a newbie, too. It's so fun on here and I've learned sooo much. Glad you joined!!!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## eye love mac (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks hun -=]


----------



## eye love mac (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks maclovin love the name -=] sweet i think i am going to love this


----------



## eye love mac (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks love welcome as well . im here to learn the most i can from everyone


----------



## eye love mac (Oct 20, 2008)

thank you lips <3


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra! (And one of my bff's is from Ft Lauderdale, though she's in Hawaii now!).


----------



## kimmy (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome to specktra, meegi!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## melliquor (Nov 3, 2008)




----------

